# Neostylis Pinky



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2015)

Very very fragrant. Pinky is Neofinetia falcata x Rhynchostylis gigantea. I suppose it has a different name now.


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 5, 2015)

Cool markings! What does the fragrance smell like?


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 5, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2015)

jjkOC said:


> Cool markings! What does the fragrance smell like?



A strong cross between gigantea and falcata -- it is a wonderful fragrance, spicy-sweet.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 5, 2015)

I love it's markings too!


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2015)

I think it's just a cutie and a wonderful fragrance too. I
love sniffing flowers.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice one Dot. Plant looks very well grown and the photo really does this beauty justice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2015)

Thats nicer than my Fuch's Ocean Spray!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 8, 2015)

Almost too cute!:drool:


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 8, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> A strong cross between gigantea and falcata -- it is a wonderful fragrance, spicy-sweet.



I don't imagine. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice bold colors on that one Dot. I think it should be renamed Splotchy :rollhappy: Also, I wonder, since N. falcata is now a member of Vanda, and this cross proves it can be successfully hybridized with Rhynchostylis, then surly that must mean that the later is actually a Vanda too… or maybe I'm getting ahead of myself :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2015)

It's name now is Vandachostylis Pinky. Rhynchostylis is still Rhynchostylis, but Neofinetia is Vanda. I can't imagine the latter will hold, but what do I know!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2015)

what does anyone know (esp the taxonomists!)


----------

